# program to convert my music discs into mp3 files????



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

Is this possible???
I know I can download mp3's, but I would prefer to use the music I have, & don't know if there is a free program that will allow me to do this - - 
Have just recently purchased photosuite 5 (platinum edition) which allows you to use music in the background when making a slide show of photos for a video CD. But, only wav or mp3 files.
&----------If that's not possible, maybe someone can put me onto a good mp3 site for music.
Thanks in advance,
snoluc


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If you're running win98SE or lower, check out CDFS from here, then you won't have to convert them to mp3's at all to load them into your compilation. http://www.maz-sound.com/cd-rippers.html


----------



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

I am running Windows XP home edition, will that make a difference??
Thanks for the reply back
snoluc


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd grab CDex then, I don't believe the CDFS driver will work for you.

Nope, found it's only for 98SE and lower.


----------



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

CDex??? sorry, this is all new to me, is that another site??
Please bear with me, as I'm no technical guru here ---so need all the help I can get.
snoluc


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

CDex is the first program shown on the site that gotrootdude provided the link for. (CDFS is the last)


----------



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks jakoval,
did check it out, but am not sure which one I should download???
snoluc


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *I'd grab CDex then...*





> _Originally posted by jakoval:_
> *CDex is the first program shown on the site that gotrootdude provided the link for....*


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

If you already have the Cd's that you would like to use, then I suggest that you copy your cd's as wma files to your harddrive then use something like dbPowerAmp to convert to MP3 (you may also need the WMA codec from here (freeware & spyware free)


----------



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks putasolution ---I'm just trying to find the easiest way of doing all of this. Yes, I would use my own CD"s.
Will check out your site,
thanks again,
snoluc


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

Ripping to .wma and then converting to .mp3 would be more confusing.

I'm very happy with CDex. Get version 1.50, the .exe might be the easier than the zip.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

It's a simple right click and convert from wma to MP3 with Dbpoweramp,


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are tons of solutions to ripping CD's and turning them into MP3 files. I happen to use AudioGrabber and LAME to do the job. Note that you will also want to do normalization to make the audio of all the MP3 files the same, and there's an excellent utility that does a far better job than most peak sampling normalization processes. MP3gain


----------



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks to all who have helped me with this.
Now that I have so many choices, it's just deciding what to use???
Thanks guys, much appreciated
snoluc


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

I guess your head must be spinning with choices, but let me offer my suggestions.

I am in the process of converting much of my old music to MP3. For the most part I use Music Match 7.5. Conversion of music on CD's is a snap. Conversion of LP's (vinyl) is a bet mor time consuming, but easy enough. I have even captured old 78RPM records and converted to MP3. 

I am a big audio book "reader" and a large number of the popular best sellers are available in tapes or CD. Although tape still has advantages over CD for this usage, conversion of audio books to CD is much quicker than duping tapes. I just converted a 15 CD book to MP3 and got the whole book on a single CD!

Hope you find this info useful. If you need more details, just give a holler.


----------



## snoluc (Aug 4, 2002)

To wolfwork-
Your right, my head is swimming. 
What is Music Match 7.5??? Is it a free program.
The funny part of this whole inquiry, is that I can record off this Roxio Photo Suite 5, & turn my CD's into wav files. But----they are much larger than mp3 files, so I would still like to copy music from my CD's & turn them into mp3 files. 
Thanks for this suggestion---
snoluc


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

DbPoweramp will convert wavs and wma files with a simple right click


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Music Match Jukebox Plus will convert WAV to MP3's as well as doing a lot of other good stuff.

Go to:
http://www.musicmatch.com/download

I believe there is a free trial version, but the full version is cheap enough at about $20.

The Jukebox plus does a great job of searching the internet to tag your MP3's and get album artwork to display on the app skin. There are a dozen or more skins available for download at no extra cost at their site. I have ver. 7.5, I believe 8.0 is their newest.

I've tried Real Jukebox Plus but I like Music Match better.


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

Even if converting from wma to mp3 is one right click...why would:

CD audio>wma>mp3

be easier than:

CD Audio>mp3

Or am I missing somthing? I've been told that wma uses lossy compression, so converting twice would lose more sound quality.


----------

